# What are you working on lately?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

With the holidays approaching, what sort of new projects (or old ones maybe?) are you working on?

I have been spinning up a storm on the little loaner Kiwi.
It is such a bright pretty morning here I thought I would take some pics to show you . 

Here is the Icelandic slipper yarn. Still unwashed and undyed.
It is 8 oz and about 360 yards.










This is a 4 oz roving of Falkland from Honeygold Acres.
Navajo plyed, worsted (ish) weight, 150 yards.
Yes, the color is CRAZY bright.










This. This is 8 oz of a red wool/ brown alpaca blend.
There are 775 yards of it in a light fingering weight.
It is soooo soft. I think it wants to be a shawl of some kind.










And here they all are together, just because.












Next I am wrestling with some Jacob lambswool. 
It is only about a 2" staple and chock full of 2nd cuts and berry thorns. Sounds fun, huh? :teehee:


What are you up to?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

A finished super turtleneck in gorgeous light blue/lavender; 
a finished, really cool, green tones hoody, super chunky, and the neck and hood are real furry;
and now I'm done with the front panel of my fluffiest t-neck yet, in a very dark blue with hints of light blue and lavender..... and a perfectly imposing super bulky cable going down the front of it........







....and no dang cam fer pics.:grit:






*kicks a rock in frustration*:bored:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM those are beautiful!! 

FR, how dare you post about beautiful things with* NO* photos. You couldn't just hold your tongue until you had your camera? Sheesh man will you never learn? All posts from you about deliciously fluffy things in fabulous colors *MUST* be accompanied by photos.

BTW, where is your camera?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm hoping I get to have surgery on my right foot in Dec....so I will have to sit around and knit. Which means I need to get to spinning. Hopefully, I will get one felted boot made to wear while it's too swollen to fit in a shoe. Nothing for Christmas gifts right now though. I'd like to make the DGKs all a hat. They will all be here for Christmas.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Lori took the cam to Rockford while she visits her fam there. :bored:

Incidentally, I just finished the back panel on this dark blue mohair wonder and am working up the neck with 8 strands on 19s as we speak.
The cable blended in perfectly with the neck. I'm beside myself.....
I didn't um *clears throat* use any patterns or anything.
The thing even looks like it's going to fit it's intended recipient really well. 

Even though it's been spoken for, I've been wearing the green hoody all day with the door open, while I knit cuz it's muddy out. :bouncy: (it's in the lower 40s  and no one is here to complain) 
The thing is just so obsessively _comfy_.:kiss:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Well i was working on taking a bath with that soap Cyndi sent me when i fell under attack.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, at least SOMEBODY has a camera. :indif:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL :hysterical::rotfl::hysterical:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh, cool bath tub!
Do you have a stove on the outside to heat the water?
It looks like there is a stovepipe?

You must live in the real wild northlands. :teehee:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep there is a water boiler behind it with a circulating pump, water stays warm as long as you want. Have a outdoor show that i use more though.
Sorry for getting off track but i couldn`t help myself.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I am about 1/3 of the way thru a prayer/nursing shawl for a friend at church. Although she is not due to Feb., she got put on bed rest this last week. :shocked: I guess there is a fear that she may not make her due date. So that in turn put the fear in me!  I sat down the other night and knit for 5 straight hours! My wrists were killing me! 

Well, I need to get off of here and go do homework. (I never thought I would go back to school at my age!) After I get my homework done, I can work more on this shawl. I have even had to neglected my spinning wheel for homework! This is a travesty! Don't college professors realize I have more important things to do? LOL

Ok,off to do homework I go.

Carrie in SD

PS. I am looking for thoughts on my wheels name. There are pics in another thread I started. The wheel is smooth and works easy and fast! Bit of a rebel in looks and style though. A bit scuffed from use.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

cwgrl23 said:


> PS. I am looking for thoughts on my wheels name. There are pics in another thread I started. The wheel is smooth and works easy and fast! Bit of a rebel in looks and style though. A bit scuffed from use.


Sean Penn ? :shrug:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You guys crack me up!

To answer the original question: I've been designing a shawl for the book (each chapter has a knitting pattern that goes with it).

It looked like this day before yesterday:









It's up to here now:









I love this style of construction - just as you get bored of one thing, you're ready to do something different!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What fun! Pitchy, I can't believe my naughty-blocking software let that through! :O

I just sewed the ends of three rugs (no pics, my camera is with Lori in Rockford)... 

We have a week and a half before we start our outdoor market. I am SO not ready.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:indif:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Love, love the pictures. I really need to learn how to do that.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I'm taking an EXTREME knitting class tomorrow, I think, and I'll take LOTS of pics to show everyone!!! :nanner:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I've been making a "Cool Hemp Ponchette" but with handspun yarn from our BFL ram instead of 'cool hemp' 

Here's what it's going to end up being:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cool-hemp-ponchette

It's just a long piece that's sewn together to form a ponchette/cape sort of thing:









Close up of the 'lace' pattern - it's very white, just doesn't look like it in the pic


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

GAM, your yarn is quite lovely. I like the colors. I am NO where near that skill level yet. Ya'll have some beautiful work displayed here. 
I'm rather embarrassed to post photos but here goes.http://s560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/?action=view&current=IMG_1600.jpg
This is sort of a test of picture posting as well. This first picture is of the white sheep wool I spun at the Bishop Hill workshop. It was the first time I had ever touched a wheel of any kind. 
http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/IMG_1596.jpg
This is the alpaca I spun on the new Kromski wheel. The brown is from my own alpaca boy Rigo, which I carded. The white is alpaca I bought at the workshop and was all ready to go. I tried to ply the two together but that was a dismal attempt as the yarns kept coming off those little hooks, so I finally just sat there and crocheted the two together as one. 
http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/IMG_1595.jpg
In this photo the brown is all fuzzy because I wasn't sure I was carding it right and it is probably from the shorter leg fiber.
http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/IMG_1570.jpg
http://i560.photobucket.com/albums/ss44/haybaler/IMG_1599.jpg
In these 2 photos is the white alpaca I spun on the great wheel and crocheted it on the end. 
Well, hope this makes some sort of sense. I need to go card up some more rolls so I can practice some more. 
God bless.
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

jd, your pictures are great. Thanks for sharing them.
You have come a long way in a VERY short time.
You're making yarn! It only gets easier from there on.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

PKBoo, you are blowing me away with your lacework. You took to that like a duck to water.
Did you ever imagine you would be able to do that, when you first started?

Pretty nifty, sewing that together at an angle to make a ponchette. 

I admit that I dislike the word ponchette. It is in the same catagory as 'glittens'. 
I guess they apply, but they just grate on my nerves for some reason. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM you are funny, but I have to say I feel the same way, so you are not alone in that.

PKBoo great work, can't wait to see what it looks like finished.

JD, is there any oil on that Great wheel? That spindle area looks so dry. You did a great job with your alpaca. How are you liking your wheels? 

I think Lori has a lot of cameras with her. She better has some pretty awesome photos when she gets back.

JDog what is the class? Glad someone will have photos to show (not meaning all those who have posted photos).


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I think 'EXTREME knitting' is a secret code of some kind. :whistlin:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:run:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement. The new wheel wanted to slide away as I treadle but I found a small rug for it to sit on with a rubber backing and it should stay put now.
Yes MW, I have oiled up the spindle and it turns a lot smoother and with less groaning. 
I'm not sure what the wooden bead is for, it was on it when I bought it, unless it's there to keep the yarn from winding into the threaded part?
Well, I like the way the fiber draws out in a mesmerizing way. I carded up a paper grocery sack full of rolls and was very sad to have finished them in an afternoon. Like a good book, I couldn't put it down. 
I think I would like the carding part better if I didn't bloody my hands. Sharp little things! 
Pitchy--I like that outdoor tub. I made me a shower out of a tall shipping pallet. I know, I know, as soon as I find the photo, I'll post it. 
jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmmm, JD...... our local extreme fiber guild is looking for a faster spinner. 















:lookout:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FR you should be figuring out how to post photos not posting on here about looking for a fast spinner (don't we have a school matron taping her foot emotocon?) Okay these will have to do for how :nono: :bored:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You know, I dont think we have seen any of Forerunner's own handspun yarn. 
Maybe next spring; after he shears those new sheep? :angel:


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol I think as fast as you turn out your sweaters, it would be hard to keep up. 
Now that I know how to at least get links to my photos, I've been needing to get my garden cleaned up. If you'd like to see what I've been trying to work on, other than fiber,--I have posted photos of last years garden in the Garden section under the thread---Finally. Since our daughters wedding took over this year, the garden still produced but didn't look as nice as last years.
JDog, I have been wanting to know how the bunny combing is coming along. I've watched your Utube postings and have been curious about a couple of things. Is the baby crib hay manger still working out and the same question for the metal locker smoker?
jd


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*hangs head.....kicks toe in dirt*

I've got barrels, garbage bags and feed sacks full of shorn, washed, picked and even a little carded wool. I'm just having too much fun knitting.

I could take a pic....someday.....if I ever even _see_ a camera again, of the first nearly unrecognizable wad of you-can-almost-tell-it's......something (I wouldn't call it yarn) that fell off the spinning wheel the first time I so humiliated a batt of nice wool.

Ya'll thought my jokes were funny....





:run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

GAM, :heh:







See you all after knitting class!!!!
:nana:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I _have _seen Tim's first yarn (spun on my Ashford Traveller). It looks like typical newbie yarn ... only so thick it had a hard time going through the orifice on the Jumbo flyer!!

Seeing what he's knitting these days, it is the _perfect _yarn for him. Although he really needs to get an Ashford Country wheel instead of the Joy (or is it a Kiwi?) that he has. I think once he has that, he'll be cranking out yarn as fast as he does his sweaters.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've also completed these the last couple of weeks.




























And in progress with these:



















The scarf is using 'newbie' yarns that were gifted to me. I thought I would combine them in a seed stitch. 2 rows using thick/thin on 19's and 2 rows of thinner thick/thin on 6's.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been attending an EXTREME knitting class learning how to make these. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=420317
The teacher is, none other than, the FAMOUS, FORERUNNER!
:run:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cyndi, I'm LOVIN' those gloves!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo! Jdog way to go and be proactive. I suppose if FR won't give you one you will just have to make your own.

I've been putting my batts into roving so I can get serious about spinning the yarn for my mom's shawl.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

FR gave her the light blue one in the pics. 
She so fell to her knees and groaned when she first saw the colors, I nearly went to tears, myself. Did you know she can squeal ? Well, she can.

.....and, due to her husband's professional HVAC skills and access to quality hardware, a trade was worked out for the green hoody (which she also fell in love with at first sight) and the yellow seed stitch turtleneck, in exchange for some carpenter work and hardware for installing a wood stove in the fiber shack with state of the art stainless pipe and components for going through the roof....... which is what JDog did upon my informing her that the light blue was hers.  She looked really funny, dangling from the ceiling like that, with her legs kicking to find some footing.....:smack


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> PKBoo, you are blowing me away with your lacework. You took to that like a duck to water.
> Did you ever imagine you would be able to do that, when you first started?
> 
> Pretty nifty, sewing that together at an angle to make a ponchette.
> ...


GAM it's just FUN!!! I get bored easily working on the same thing, so I love that every row is different. And really, like you guys have said, knitting is just knits & pearls, with a few yarn overs thrown in here and there - FUN!

(and I agree with the 'ponchette' name - why not just a cape? We're all knitting superheroes anyway :buds: )

Cyndi - those fingerless mittens are gorgeous!!! Are they cables, or is it a lace pattern? I couldn't tell from the picture, but they're beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

They're a lace pattern. Although I've modified it a bit with the size needles I use. Started with size 4 needles and am down to using size 1 right now (instead of decreasing stitches as the pattern suggested.)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Those are pretty mitts!

I haven't been doing any spinning or weaving cause I've been busy sewing a pair of pants destined for Belgium!

Life is weird... Good, but weird...


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I made knitted hats this summer and fall. 
Now I finally have a good pattern I like, for making knitted mittens so that will be my winter project. Lots of them. 
I decided I needed a few weeks off so I can do fall house cleaning, and I have some winter squash/pumpkins, I need to process for the freezer. 
Always something to do


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm working on a couple of cardigans and a pair of mittens. I don't have pictures of the mittens, but here are the cardigans in progress:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh sheepish, those are spectacular! 

I am spinning right now for a future cardigan for myself.
Yours are very inspiring.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice work Sheeish. Love that first one even as a vest. Are these patterns of your own design?


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

They are basically my own design. I just took measurements for both from an existing cardigan and figured out the number of stitches to make it up. I added the extra stitches for a lapel on the one and a button band and collar on the other.

The three color tweed stitch pattern came from a book. The other sweater I am knitting from the top down because I don't know when I will run out of yarn and I thought it would be safer to run out at the bottom than near the top. I'm going to do the sleeves before I knit any more of the body.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They are very nice.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful work, Sheepish!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love that top cardigan, sheepish! I want to use my wool to make one just like it!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Better write up the pattern, sheepish! Very nice!

I've learned how to kitchener the ends of my looped scrap scarves together (made of leftovers, on the circular sock knitting machine). Sometimes I need another pair of expert eyes to check what I'm doing, but I'm getting better. 

Need to bang out a couple of blue jean rugs for a wedding we're going to on Saturday. And we are getting ready for the opening day of our four-weekend outdoor market this Saturday. I need two more weeks. Please?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful sheepish! Love the colors of the first one especially!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The scarf was frogged and reknit into a hat. Started and finished a crocheted shrug for DD for Christmas (bulky yarn) and started some socks tonight. Just turned the heel of the first sock.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm working on hats and cowls for Christmas gifts - nothing real complicated - and just started a pair of socks for my DH.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Remember that Icelandic yarn I spun for slippers?

Here is what I have been up to with it.









They were so HUGE! It was ridiculous. 
Really, they were about 15 inches long. 










Then I washed them in hot water in the machine, two full cycles (with all the barn clothes, LOL)










I think they will fit my DH now.
HOW am I supposed to keep myself from giving them to him right now, instead of waiting a whole month? 
They are going to be perfect for him.











This is the pattern, right here.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elf-shoes

I knit mine on size 8 needles and did the cuffs slightly different, to make 5 petals instead of only 4. 
I think they look more balanced somehow. 
I also picked up around the bottom and knit them a double thickness on the soles. 

Hopefully he will love them. (he is a bit of a Pixie, in case you didnt know) LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOVE those!!! GAM you have to put little bells on the toes even if he takes them off


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

still working on the sweater for my husband. 
here the bobbins full, plyed yarn and a swap









and here knitting in progress









color in the first picture is more true


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love what every body is knitting right now. gam those slippers are fantastic.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful sweater, Susanne!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I just finished a little sprang bag.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=421200

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG susanne. That is a LOT! of spinning. Just beautiful and many many hours to get all those full bobbins.
I like the colors so much. Masculine, but not boring. 

So, I gave my DH his slippers. I had to. There was no way I could wait a whole month to see how they fit. 
He made me promise that I will knit him another pair if these ones 'wear out' someday. 
LOL, I had to show him a lock of this wool so he could feel how sturdy the stuff is.

This is a pic he took, for his own fb page.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He really needs a bell on the toe


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

GAM.....is your husband a leprechaun by birth, or are you just converting him over time ?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

:smack Just ONE day in the mind of FR, would kill us all off!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not giving him any bells on the toes of those shoes.
You guys have no idea how much that would annoy me. 
I have banned all forms of jingling nonsense from my life.
No windchimes, no bells on the doors, none of it. 
I dont even like the radio on usually. 
I am very mean and strict about that stuff. 


This morning as I was leaving for the barn, he told me he was planning to wear them to work today.
I dont think he did though. They are not approved footwear for the meat shop. LOL

They are the "Peter Pan Flying Shoes" so not totally leprechaun-oriented for him.
I have been called Wendy Bird all my life, after all.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Aw, how sweeeeet. Is his name really Peter, by chance ?:kissy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

No, it isn't and he actually only recently heard that story for the first time.
Shockingly deprived childhood, IMO.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Working on a raglan sweater...plus size AND extra long. I'm about 8" below the bottom of the arm hole.

WHEN WILL IT END????????????????

I almost used bulky yarn, but noooooo...


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow.

Well, I'll bet it's making more sense to him all the time. :thumb:

I had a shockingly deprived childhood, as well, but that's another thread. :sob:

OT....... the cam is coming home today.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

hippygirl said:


> Working on a raglan sweater...almost used bulky yarn, but noooooo...


There should be a law........ :nono:


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Forerunner said:


> There should be a law........ :nono:


"No knitter whose stitches fall below a gazillion per minute shall attempt to knit any garment above size T2 with any yarn other than twice the weight of regular worsted."

Or something like that...seriously.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

There should be sub-laws regarding the _strongly suggested_ use of multiple strands when doing anything save PRETENDING to knit chunky.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am not giving him any bells on the toes of those shoes.
> You guys have no idea how much that would annoy me.
> I have banned all forms of jingling nonsense from my life.
> No windchimes, no bells on the doors, none of it.
> ...


that sounds awfully familiar LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love, love , love the Peter Pan slippers!!

Just got finished with D-I-L's socks for Christmas "Spring Forward" on Ravelry. My favorite quick, pretty, sock pattern

Spun two bobbins of yarn for granddaughter's Christmas stocking.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

What fun! Love the sweater (and the handspun!) and the peter pan slippers. I come here for entertainment...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a pair I made yesterday with Cranky Sal.
KP Felici in the 'Marsh' colorway. These are guy-sized ones.











Like my mess? :teehee:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

That is Flat Stanley. He is visiting from WA state.
I need to get him out there doing barn chores so he has some stories to take back.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

GAM,

Are there any good stories about that tablecloth?

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got that tablecloth in a thriftstore for a dollar.
I believe it is linen, but serged around the edge to make it oval.
No idea where it came from, maybe India?

It has held up amazingly through the years, even used on the dining table.
The natural colors hide the gravy stains. :teehee:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love those slippers!!!!! Going to make a pair for GD- whose initials are elf. 
I am working on this shawl, well, as soon as the skeins dry.... http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan
Just pulled a shawl off the tri-loom yesterday....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I got that tablecloth in a thriftstore for a dollar.
> I believe it is linen, but serged around the edge to make it oval.
> No idea where it came from, maybe India?
> 
> ...


I knew there was something I liked about that tablecloth.

Have a good day!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

You work the increase section, then the straight section, then the decrease sections- I am still fuzzy on short rows, but I do not believe this shawl is a short row shawl. It is an easy knit- 
the next one I want to do is from this site- I love this designers' colors and fun styles...
http://www.janethornley.com/blog/index.php/knitting/patterns_wraps/


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Love the elf shoes! And the machine socks - my friend has one of those, I gotta go visit her. 

I finished the Heart's Ease shawl, and I'm now working steadily on a big pi shawl that goes with the last chapter of the book. I have a LOT of knitting to do! Good thing I have an audiobook on the go!

And I have a helper:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Frazzle - I love the color of that shawl! And the kitty is pretty cute too..lol...

I starated my DD some cabled fingerless mitts while I was waiting on that sock yarn to finish the KAL socks. Actually finished up the thumbs on the way to Thanksgiving dinner. here are a couple of pics.










a little closer, maybe you can see the mitts better -









my mom loved these and asked for a pair she could use in the garden. She is on blood thinners and tears her skin something awful. I have some cotton yarn that I think will work perfect. Will be casting on soon.

Still working on the feather and fan shawl in white pattons lace yarn.
It is getting close to being done. I don't know who it belongs to yet. I thought I would draw a Christmas name for it to go to, but I got my nephew! lol! I am sure it will find a home once it is completed.

This picture sure doesn't look white! But it is. And is about 3x that length now.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, that picture is so funny and cute.

Some friends of mine kept a rescued greyhound for many years.
They kept his dogfood in a special raised dish and he wore a quilted down vest in the winter.

They are such strange dogs. I never did understand the way they think.
Bred for running fast and that is their first thought whenever they get startled.

If you dropped something and it made a loud noise, the dog would be off like a shot.

I laughed at that dog so much. LOL


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wonderful picture! I have known a few rescued Grayhounds, what lovely and loving animals. GAM I bet it would be a conditioned response for those poor dogs. I know they are bred for running but I feel it was sadly exploited  I am glad they adopt out the dogs rather than putting them down.

WIHH did you include a copy of that photo with GAM's socks?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

His paw is so cute- sometimes don't you feel like that- need to take a break from knitting- but you just feel better with your project close at hand. 
Really like that feather and fan, Mama J- I need to start another prayer shawl for a friend in church with cancer- but it has to be simple enough for our older knitters and younger knitters to do. (we pass it around to work on) Maybe that would be a good one... 
I finished the Saroyan- it is beautiful!!!! Too bad It is already promised..... Did it on size 15 needles, lock spun BFL singles, just over a worsted weight- I really like that easy pattern, will do another soon. 
I love the shawl you did, WIHH- the graduated colors would look nice. Very elegant...
That Heart's Ease looks comfy- do you have a pattern? Checked on Rav.....
don't know why- but in "shawl" mode here!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

InHisName, the pattern for Hearts Ease will be included in my book, hopefully out in February in both print and e-books. I am glad you like it! You can check out Kaellingesjal on Rav for the pattern that inspired my design.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is what I've been working on the past couple of weeks.

Christmas socks for DIL. The yarn is "Kraemer Sterling silk & silver" in the Tuxedo colorway (63% superwash Merino, 20% Silk, 15% Nylon & 2% Silver). The pattern is 'Spring Forward' Socks found on Ravelry.










Christmas stocking for my granddaughter. This was greyish/brown Shetland roving that I dyed, then spun. There is a pen next to the stocking so you can determine the actual size.










The yarn for this moebius cowl was spun from top that is 50% superwash Merino & 50% Tencil. The colorway is called Sangria. The stitch for this is (k2tog, yo). I used Cat Bordhi's Moebius cast on to get the half twist in it.










A smaller cowl, using the same pattern as the Spring Forward socks, is also a Moebius. Knitted from my handspun yarn that is 50% superwash Merino & 50% Silk










A pair of mittens for a friend with very long, slender hands and is missing the index finger & thumb from her left hand. This is also using the Spring Forward pattern. Same yarn as smaller cowl.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, those are all very lovely. That Spring Forward pattern is a favorite of mine too.
I bet you are ready to work with some bright colors again after that though?
I know I would be. I love greys and browns..for awhile. Then I need color!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

My camera isn't showing the true colors. The long cowl is actually a deep purple with hints of gold (colorway Sangria) and the mitts & cowl are a bluish/greenish with highlights of blue, red & green.

I still don't know what to make for my 2 sons ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Last night my friend Marc and I went to watch/listen to the All Ears Theater do a live radio taping of It's a Wonderful Life.Here's their web site but it's under construction http://www.allearstheatre.com/ I figured I couldn't just sit and do nothing with my hands so I grabbed a project to take with me http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-hat-3 I'm using a Brown Sheep worsted, in a white and a heathered brown. I didn't dare take my KAL socks, I was afraid of making a huge booboo on those.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Finished two Christmas projects - the Dead Fish Hat for my stepson, and a top-down 'recipe raglan' for my stepdaughter. Pics are here.

We now return to our regularly scheduled shawl knitting ... did you know that once a circular shawl reaches 576 stitches in circumference it takes a *really really long time* to do one round?

Yeah. It does.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzle, you are the most prolific knitter lately!

The sweater is darling and knitted items from regifted yarn are the industry standard. Pretty sure. 

I am sadly lacking in small people to knit for. 

Right now I am inbetween projects. CSM socks do not count. 
I need inspiration. :bored:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ooooh. CSM socks don't count for what?! We wanna see what you're up to, even if it is just CSM socks. =)

Frazzle, I cannot imagine 576 stitches and needing to add 5 cm yet. The patience of Job...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

576 stitches that you had to count accurately :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i almost finished dh sweater, just the dreaded kithchener stitch to close the underarm hole. he is leaving tomrrow very early in the morning  
but with a lot of love on him in form of the sweater  makes me happy.

gam i don't have little people to knit for either. frazzle love the fish hat. even no children here, my sil would wear that too. 

cindy what happy friend you must have


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Susanne, how long is he gone? You have all the chores to yourself for a while?

Good job on the sweater!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

the first round is two weeks, home for christmas, then gone for three weeks, home for a couple of days to catch his breath and if we are lucky, only two more weeks until he comes home. i don't like this time of the year at all and especially i got so sick the last time he was gone that i spend a week in the hospital. thank godness my daughters where there to help out. 

well, we will survive


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is my most recent pair off the CSM.
They are a mens size 10.
You can see my little swatch of qiviut sitting there too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I love those socks, GAM. And quiviut - there's a buffalo farm near me, I keep wondering if they collect the underfur. Not quite the same but I'd like to try it anyhow!  I'm only a prolific knitter these days 'cause I'm sittin' on my butt doing very little else. I'm healing, that's what I'm doing - and knitting while I'm at it! 

Marchie, I didn't count all 576 stitches very well, to be honest. It' a pi shawl and you double the stitch count every so often - I am pretty sure at this point I have about 3 less than I ought to have but the pattern I'm using doesn't make it obvious so I haven't worried about it. NOBODY is ever gonna count those stitches! I did another four rounds yesterday evening ... it'll get done eventually!

Susanne, I want one of those Fish Hats for myself, for when I go fishing. I think it would encourage the fish to cooperate. 

My older son wants a balaclava, and I'm toying with ways to modify the Fish Hat pattern to make it into one, so you look out of the fish's mouth. That'd be too funny. Dunno if I'll get one done for Christmas, but I may try!

Cyndi, I love that Christmas stocking. All the ones here are fabric, but a knitted one sure would be cool!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow, you all are up to lots!!  I have a pair of toe up socks on circulars. I also started another pair of knitted sock earrings. 

Cyndi, I LOVE LOVE LOVE those mittens that can be fingerless. Was that a hard pattern? I would love to make myself a pair of those for choring. 

GAM, your CSM socks are beautiful. It has been my dream to have one of those contraptions.  

I loved the little sweater and the fish hat.  So many cute projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love, love that bright green GAM, what fun.
Frazzle I'm so glad to know you aren't really keeping count. I was beginning to feel really inadequate


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice socks! =)


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i finished the sweater for my husband just in time before he left 









he did wear him when he left. when he called, he said he needed to take the sweater off because it was too warm  
this will be perfect for the tundra he is going


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh susanne! It came out beautifully! I love it. 
Your DH is very lucky.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne that looks great! I agree if he is hot in it now that will be perfect for Baudette, MN (not so sure it qualifies as tundra though  I bet he'll get a lot of use out of that.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you both. 
marchie what he told me about the temperatures there at night when he walks back to the hotel lets me freeze here in my warm kitchen.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL! Have you ever gone up there to visit him? There isn't a whole lot to do in Baudette. But I understand the Bosch guys helped to build an ice ring there and have formed a hockey team. I think it's great that they get involved with the locals and the community. I know the Bosch guys are highly thought of and bring needed money to the area. There are some of the guys I will miss. After 7 years of seeing them seasonally and often during that time, they will be missed. It's COLD in Baudette, that's why they test the cars there. But the cold is a relative thing, after -30, 32 above feels like a heat wave.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i heard about the hockey team but that are mostly the younger guys playing. 
frank did play "tischtennis" (ping pong??) for a little while. for some reason they did not come together last year and right now they have so much stress, don't know if anyone is in the mood to play. 
no i have not visit him. that is the price we have to pay having a farm with goats, sheep and poultry.:shrug:
it would be 18 hours to drive. just don't want to go on a plain with my vertigo.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

The sweater turned out really nice. I am sure once winter hits for real, he will be none too hot in it and be cozy warm.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I can't remember where Susanne asked what we sell in our little Christmas booth. So I'll put it here and hope she finds it: wool dryer balls, cat toy balls, cat toy mice, sheep head magnets, snowmen magnets, felted acorn ornaments, sheep ornaments, felted ball ornaments, recycled sweater mitten, wreath and candy cane ornaments, dishcloths, greeting cards (most with sheep themes for some reason), our organic dry beans--pinto, hutterite soup, and black valentine, our friend's honey, wool roving and yarns from DK weight to chunky (handdyed or painted), needlefelting kits, mill-made socks from our yarn, hand-cranked socks (on dh's csm) in wild colors, mittens, hats and fingerless gloves made from recycled sweaters, wool-filled mattress toppers and handwoven rag rugs. I'm sure I missed something, but I haven't had my coffee yet. 


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6428548399/]
PB160049 by shadysidefarm, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! ya'll have been so busy! Love all the pics. All the wonderful sweaters, hats, mitts, shawls.....wow! I need to really get it in gear. I am casting on socks today, and may knit some cabled fingerless gloves for DIL. I guess I should have posted about my snood here instead of the other thread. :huh:
You all inspire me with all your FINISHED projects! I seem to take forever to finish them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I just bought this pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/french-press-felted-slippers I think it is really cute. Not sure when I'll get to it, maybe after I finish Cyndi's KAL socks


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've got those bookmarked to make!! 

Right now, I'm working on crocheted slippers for my youngest son. Since he will probably throw them in the machine to wash, they're made with acrylic yarn. I keep putting it down after 5 or so rows ... just can't stand the feel of that yarn.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Those slippers are cute. 

Cyndi, did you see my question about what pattern you used for the mitten/fingerless gloves?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry, I missed that, Marci. Do you mean the mittens in post #93 or do you mean the fingerless mittens that have the top part that covers your fingers or pulls back to expose your fingers??

For the mittens in post #93, I took a plain mitten pattern and used the 'Spring Forward' lace design on the top only.

For the other mittens, again I took a plain mitten pattern, bound off the palm side, then cast on the same number of stitches I bound off and continued with the mitten pattern. I then went back and picked up stitches from where I casted on and did a few rows of ribbing.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If it is one of those, I'll look around for my notes and send you the pattern I used.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Christmas Hat, ala Pyro!! (in progress)


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

With X-mas closing in (fast) I started a Sweet November shawl for my mother (deadline, 1 week after the holiday), a set of Furious Fowl for a friend, A pair of sock monkey hats for another friend, and potholders for each adult female family member (need 4, 1 finished, 1 started). I still need to knuckle down on mittens, hats, and socks. *sigh* Where does the time go?!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finally finished my Cleo yarn. 
This is over 800 yards and I need to buy more of that blue dye. 










I am also still spinning Wensleydale and it is not real photogenic.
It really reminds me a lot of the Border Leicester with that bouyancy and loftiness.
Just wonderful dreamy to spin.










I am not feeling the love for holiday knitting though. 
Maybe I can get into it this week and at least make some hats and mittens. :bored:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Not photogenic?



:huh:





I beg to differ.





*points at pitcher with emphasis*

J..... THAT's the stuff _we_ need to be spinnin' !


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I did start a top-down raglan sweater from that silvery wonderfulness. It features size 6 needles and about 200 stitches for the body.
I should be done with it in another month or so.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*slaps palm to forehead, in abject exasperation* 

Some people just never learn. :sob:


I'm tellin' yuh....... 3 strands of that, 74 stitches, start at the bottom with a 32" #15 circular and then switch to #17s for the body, dropping about 4 stitches.........and you'll be good to go.

I'm beggin' yuh.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

A. I dont not possess 5 pounds of this fiber
B. 3 strands would take 3x's as long to spin
C. I do not live in the arctic region

annnnd...

D. giant sloppy sweaters make me look like a hippo :cow:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I cannot imagine YOU looking like a hippo


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Fine then, a rhinoceros or something. I dont exactly have the leggy supermodel thing going on over here.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

OK, OK...... I surrender.

Knit up all the Florida summer wear you like. 

That yarn sure looks nice, though. :bow:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Finally finished the crocheted hat ala Pyro. Including the tassle, it is slightly over 6' long.

Here's Paul modeling for me.










Then one of me wearing it wrapped around my neck ... twice!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo! let the festivities begin. :buds:
Your hat came out great.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gam those over sized sweaters would not make you look like a hippo. more like a little barbie doll or lost in space. nobody would see or imagine what is underneath. 
i think ideal sweater for christmas and eating without guild  and they will help loose extra pounds with all the weight LOL
just men should not wear this. takes all masculinity from them and make them look like......... well not manly at all


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

nice hat cindy, that will not come off easily.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Wow Cyndi, impressive hat! What size hook and weight yarn did you use? It looks almost bulky, but that can be misleading.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

LOVE that blue yarn GAM and the other as well.  I don't think you would look like a hippo or a rhino. 

Cyndi, I love how your hat turned out.  Also, the pattern was the second one you talked about... the fingerless gloves with the mitten cover to pull over the tips.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks ladies!!

Marci, I wish I could give you a more definitive pattern. It was just a basic mitten pattern that I made some modifications with.

Where I wanted the cover to flip off, I just bound off the palm side, knit around the back of the hand, then cast on the same number of stitches I bound off and continued with the mitten pattern. When I finished the mittens, I then went back and picked up stitches from where I casted on and did a few rows of ribbing.

I only did it on the cast off side, but if I do it again, I'd do ribbing on both sides (where I cast off, and then again where I casted on) to make sure it over lapped well.

Then you can stick a 'hook' part of velcro to catch it.

The thumbs, I worked the same way.

Is this enough info?? If not, PM me and I'll see if I can get you a blow by blow pattern


Falls-Acre, The colored yarn is a standard worsted weight, I used a 'I' hook for it. The white is a bit heavier and I used a 'G' hook.

Susanne, Did I tell you I'm totally impressed with that sweater?? One day I'll knit myself a sweater. In the mean time, I'll wait for FR to make me one! LOL!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Wait ? You'll _wait_ ?

*snikker*


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

Cyndi the stocking cap came out grate!!
and Fall-Acre I used a 'E' hook for the stocking cap


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

my husband is gone for a bit over a week now and when i got up this morning i realized i get my house in a total mess. fiber in every corner. at least i don't have so much dishes piling up as i don't cook for myself.

i started washing some bond fleece and spinning bfl for a sweater. 

here is the bond, 6.8 pounds in the bag









sorted some in looks before washing and need to dry now









the bfl









one bobbin done five more to go









i will make a fingering to sportweight yarn from 2 singles bfl and one single bond.

not decided how the sweater will look like and for whom it will be. that will come when i have plyed and washe the first skein


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ahhhh. Pretty fibers there Susanne.
If my family would all go off on a trip, then I could get serious with my wool. 
Alas!  They demand meals and clean laundry. LOL

I have to work the fiber in around trips to the dentist and housework. 

Finished this pair on the CSM yesterday though, so that is something.










I need to find a good source for bulk sock yarn, I think. :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow Susanne beautiful fibers and beautiful spinning. Do you have a Woolie Winder? Your bobbin is so evenly filled. I'm not familiar with Bond fleece/sheep. Their fibers look sumptuous.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that fiber is beautiful!!! Great job GAM.... Cheap sock yarn.... I believe that is what is called an oxymoron.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

no, i don't have a wooly winder. i guess it looks so even because i did wind onto cardboard bobbin after i was done 
it evens out the twist before plying and frees my bobbins

morit bond sheep are originated in australia and are similar to the old style corriedale but without the crisp hand. very nice crimp and this particular fleece is 62 count which puts it very close to softness of merino.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Such beautiful stuff!!! GAM love your spinning. That blue is asking me to give it a hug....wow... I LOVE blue yarn/fiber! 
Susanne your yarn is wonderful! I love the colors in it too. ahhhhh jewel tones and blues how I love thee........
hmmm maybe I need to buy some dye????? :shrug:

I finished my mom some cotton fingerless gloves. She asked for a pair to garden in. STILL working on that white feather and fan shawl. I think it is getting close.... socks on the needles for youngest DS. I have been darning socks and repairing some knitted/felted house shoes for DS. I seem to be slow at knitting lately, I need to step it up. 

GAM - your CSM socks are so nice! Your a perfect sock knitter without cranky sal, those cranky sal socks are even more perfect! You should look for yarn on the big cones. I found some on ebay, cheap cheap. Think I paid 8$ for a huge cone with over 1000 yds of yarn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I apologize, I commented on you NOT being a hippo but neglected your beautiful yarns. What is that blue?

Cyndi I love your hat, such fun!

Oh, and the Cranky Sal socks are wonderful. I sure do like wearing mine, they fit well. I washed then last week and haven't put them back on yet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Wait ? You'll _wait_ ?
> 
> *snikker*


Well, you are also holding my drum carder hostage for the winter. And you're a couple hours away. How can I do anything but wait
.
.
.
.
.
.
unless I sent Dawndra over with a mission! :run:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm NOT commenting on GAM's Cranky Sal socks 'cuz I'm just plain jealous of Cranky Sal. Once I get over that, I'll be gushing, but dangnabit, what a handy-dandy item to have!! A family heirloom no less.

Sussanne, beautiful spinning! Love the colorway and your eveness.

I am desperately trying to spin my singles a thicker WPI so I can get a nice worsted weight when plying. I just keep getting back 'in my zone' though. Even when I chain ply it, the best I can get is a baby or sport weight. GRRRR!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm NOT commenting on GAM's Cranky Sal socks 'cuz I'm just plain jealous of Cranky Sal. Once I get over that, I'll be gushing, but dangnabit, what a handy-dandy item to have!! A family heirloom no less.
> 
> Sussanne, beautiful spinning! Love the colorway and your eveness.
> 
> I am desperately trying to spin my singles a thicker WPI so I can get a nice worsted weight when plying. I just keep getting back 'in my zone' though. Even when I chain ply it, the best I can get is a baby or sport weight. GRRRR!



same here. it is very difficult to spin a bulky yarn for me. still try to do some between every big object but not as even as i would like it to be. 
here is one, about 9 WPI








but then, i have not mastered gossamer web either.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Love the colors!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Susanne always has good color combos


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Susanne always has good color combos


Yes she does! That last stuff looks super smooshy. Beautiful.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you gals 
i looove colors and live in the "villa kunterbunt" (pipi longstocking) at least what my daughters are saying. 
i so want to dye my own fiber but am afraid of my own courage


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne said:


> i so want to dye my own fiber but am afraid of my own courage


You are hilarious. :lol:

Dyeing is easy and so much fun. Once you try it you will become addicted.
It is a down-hill battle after that.
I think you are smart to avoid it as long as possible.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now WIHH that is not true. I've seen your work not only in your knitting but in your house and your clothes. I think you have great color combos too. You mix colors in your fibers I never would have thought of and you do it well. I think part of my problem is maybe I know too much about color (color theory) What we are doing with our fibers is called optical blending and it is completely different that regular (mixing colors, liquids) blending of colors. What we are doing is creating the illusion of a color. Quilters are really good at the whole color combo thing and making it look good. I should have a sit down talk with my mom.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

here is my not very wide scarf on the rigid heddle- just took the pic, so still working on it. I love the way the barberpole yarn is working out in the weaving! Have tried to knit something with that yarn, and frogged it at least 5 times, as it was just not right. When this is done, will pull the middle warp, and see what we get. Here also is a pic of some wool just dyed- rather circus bright colors, for the little grandaughters a poncho, is the plan. 
Also including a pic of the wonderful old locking cabinet hubby bought for dyes, oils, etc.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hoo whee! circus bright pretty dyeing. That looks like it will be fun to spin.

Your loom scarf looks cool too. I cant quite tell what it will BE by the pic, but I am not a weaver. 
I still sort of have weaving 'on ignore', LOL.

Your cabinet is awesome.
I am in the market for a pretty cabinet to heap my fiber stuff into.
Since the livingroom is my 'Winter Studio' :teehee: I need to find the perfect piece that will fit between the windows in this room, and also leave me room for Annie and Sal, etc.

I am envisioning something similar to what you have there. 
My kids are past the accidental poisoning stage (more in the intentional poisoning stage, actually...LOL)

I like your fiber baskets on top. I would do the same thing.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

IHN your little, thin scarf looks really nice. Isn't it funny how different ways of working yarn can look so different with the same yarn. I like that though. How wide is that scarf? From the picture I would guess about 4". When you say you will pull the middle warp thread are you meaning you will pull it out or just tug it so the fabric puckers?

Your dyeing sure is bright. That yellow almost hurts the eyes to look at. I can't wait to see how you spin it and see what you make.

Pretty cabinet! Great idea.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love the colors you dyed for the poncho. i see a drumcarder on the flor. how are you planning to blend the colors?
whit kind of fiber is it? i see some awesome colored locks too. will they be part of the poncho?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the narrow scarf is only about 3 inches, but long. Next time, will add silk and beautiful warp threads for the warp- for now just figuring out the loom. This will be for a cancer patient that we were supposed to be working on a prayer shawl for- Some of our knitters are elderly, and having a problem knitting- last Tuesday one of the ladies brought the shawl to me- frogged- because she just could not do it, messed it up, and was weeping. I am taking this loom to church today and setting it up in the back, so all the ladies can take a part in making this (between services!) - it is much easier than knitting, as far as moving the yarn- and those with arthritis and such can still move the shuttle. 
Marchwind- planning on just puckering the fibers, so will have slight ruffles (I saw this on Jane Patrick's rigid heddle weaving DVD) not sure how to finish, but will figure it out!
Susanne- not sure about how to card that yet! I may get out Deb Menz book and "practice" with that. I think the fiber is a very soft romney- not sure, as bought several mystery fleeces from our shearer for a bargain- it is very lustrous- .
Locks would be a good idea! Hadn't considered it yet....
GAM- our kids went from teens to young adults then parents quick as you can blink an eye! Now we've got to watch out for the little grandkids, so I was glad to find that cabinet at the second hand store with a lock.... it is SO NICE to have all that stuff in one place, rather than in boxes here and there.....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

IHS, that's a wonderful way of making a prayer shawl! I am sure the recipient will feel the love, and that those who were having trouble with the knitting will bless you for your ingenuity. Maybe some of them will be able to take up weaving and not have to give up fibre arts completely, just 'cause their hands are less able to knit now - I know I've recommended that approach a few times, dunno if anyone's ever taken me up on it though!

Love all the work and colour and variety - this thread is so inspring!

Thought I'd share my latest COMPLETED item - the Lighthouse Shawl is FINALLY done! Not blocked yet, blocking will ease out the ruffle in the outer edge, but here's a couple of pictures anyhow. 










It's "representative artwork", which I hardly ever do - but the idea it's meant to convey is "let your light shine" ... so there is a centre circle that is meant to look like the Fresnel lens in an old light house, you know the glass kind with the circles embedded. Then there is a ring of sky - first with chevrons showing the rays of light coming out from the lighthouse, then stars. Then it switches to water (the darker blue) and there are waves (the lumpy bits made with extra wraps), and the seafoam edge (the wavy bits at the outer edge), which is to be like the waves at the shore.










This design goes with the last chapter of my book - since the road to healing for me has been to _let my light shine_. I have to finish the knitting (two more projects to do, though both are started), get the final photography done, do one more edit and send it off to the printer ... the goal is to have the book out for Valentine's Day - which would have been my firstborn daughter's seventeenth birthday (she died at birth, and that experience is part of the story in the book). It seemed like a really good way to honour her, and it gave me a deadline that lit a fire under my butt! 

Okay, more knitting - I have a pillow (in sock yarn on 2 mm needles, what was I thinking??) and a scarf (also in sock yarn, but lace this time, and on larger needles thank heavens) to finish, hopefully by early January ... thank goodness the Christmas knitting was started in August and is all done, or I'd be out of luck!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

What a great idea, IHN. The ladies will still be able to take part, plus learn a bit of something new. 

Frazzle, that is beautiful!! I love what it stands for as well.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

What a wonderful knit shawl, Frazzle! Can't imagine how many hours you have in that- will be a family keepsake for sure...
So the loom went well for the ladies to work on- all the Jr church girls had to work on it too, and surprisingly, the edges are still pretty even. I think it will be something we will do again- an easy way to get more people involved, and people who have never been around fiber, an introduction. Please keep Deanna, who this scarf is for, in your prayers. She is just starting chemo, not feeling well, and she has been such a servant of the Lord

Here is a picture of finished scarf- Just over 5 feet, left fringe like rabbitgeek said- zig zagged ends


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzlehead, your circular shawl is beautiful. You got the water element going on with that one. 
I can hardly wait til you get this book done. Dont strain yourself! 

I think it is a good exercise to practice that interpretive/ representative thingie.
Plus, it can be hilarious sometimes. (not yours, yours is sweet!)

Dont get me started. LOL

I need to clean my house and tidy up my fiber mess. You all have me feeling self-conscious about it. 
Oh, and the inlaws will be here on friday.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

IHN, I cannot tell anything by this picture.
It is a very cool shot, with the snow and the dress form who is not wearing a shirt. <snicker>

The fringe and the ruffles are hard to see. 

I know Deanna will really treasure it, with so much heartful energy put into it.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya'll are so creative. Thanks for sharing your inspiring work, from the socks, to the shawls, and the spun yarns; the colors and softness......sigh. 
I offer my humble attempt at knitting with home made wood dpns'. Before I try with the more expensive woolen fibers, I thought I would just practice and get use to the dpns with regular ol cotton yarn. I did the kkpp thing and then just knit. Now I'm starting on the kkpp again to finish. This is only the first one, but I'm encouraged. Keeping track of the kkpp is a challenge for me to concentrate on but I'm keeping at it. I hope the second one will go a little faster. 








God bless.
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

jd, I still use my homemade wooden dpns all the time. 
Are those bbq skewers? Whatever works! That is one of my mottos.

What are you making there?
The k2p2 gets easier to 'read' the more often you do it. I can see yours quite clearly in the pic.
It looks like you have the knitside on the inside of the work? Hmm. 
That is not wrong, but it is interesting.
What the heck are you building?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh! Leg warmers. Is this also how one gets to making sleeves for sweaters?
The dowels could be skewers, but actually I picked up some different sized dowel rods each about a yard long, at Farm & Fleet (other stores have them as well in the wood craft section) and cut them down to the size I wanted. Sharpened the points with a pencil sharpener. The points wear down as I use them, and I've noticed a couple of places that I need to re-sand but over all I like them and they were low cost, quick & easy. The next set, I will make them a little bit longer as I have less delicate sized paws. 
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, sweater sleeves (and socks) are made much the same way.
My wooden dpns have worn down some over time too. 

Good job on the legwarmers.

Are you moving the stitches from the left needle to the right as you work them, or from the right needle to the left?


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Left needle to the right.
I am working on the inside. It seems easier. Do you work on the outside?
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, working on the outside is the more common way. 
When you get into more complicated stitchwork it is nice to be able to see the right side of your work as you go along.

Your way works though, obviously. 

If you pulled the finished work through the middle of the triangle you would be working on the outside but in the opposite direction. 

Basically, you are knitting backwards. Are you by any chance lefthanded? :teehee:
You are not alone, but it is good to know that about your personal knitting style.

You are not doing it wrong. Different from most people though. 

I am left handed and I can do it both ways. That comes in handy believe it or not. 
If you arent too set on working from the inside, maybe try it on the outside for the next pair.
More versatility that way.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

No I am right handed but I can do many things left handed as well.
Not too set on any particular way. I will try it on the outside for the next one.
Well, when I knit a scarf, (and, I've only just knitted a plain knit stitch) my right hand is holding the needle, left hand holding the yarn looped around finger & thumb to cast on the yarn. Then I switch the needle to my left hand and knit onto the empty needle in my right hand. When I get to the end, I put the stitched needle back in left hand and go again. Do others just go back & forth without switching the yarned needle to the one hand? curious. 
Seems I have a bent to do things backwards. hmmm....
jd


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

sorry double post. deleted 2nd one.
jd


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

jd, 

Do not overthink it. It sounds like you are doing it just fine.
Your straight knitting is absolutely normal. 
Your knitting in the round is fine too, only inside out.

I can just go back and forth if I want to, when knitting on straight needles.
That does NOT help me if I am doing a written pattern that requires yo's and k2togs.
For plain knitting it is great though. No purling. (My purling is slow).

It really depends on what you are trying to make. 

PS, I made my purl stitches twistedly for almost a year before someone pointed it out to me. 

The yarn 'traditionally' makes stitches off the lefthand needle and onto the righthand one. You can hold the working yarn in either hand. Like you I hold it in my left. (that is the German method or Continental).
Carrying the working yarn wrapped around the fingers of your right hand is called the English method. 

Both work!

I just figured I would point out the difference in your method now, rather than wait until you are getting tricksy with your stitches.

Stitches are worked off the lefthand needle and onto the right one. That is just the standard.
Forerunner does it backwards, but he still works on the outside of the needles. (I think)

You? You do it even more different.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol Always learning something and thankful for it.  Yes, I can over think myself into a grand corner at times. 
Sometimes I ponder about the things I've had success with and things that have worked but might have worked better if I'd done them a different way. But happy in the doing & happy as I wander along. I guess my thought process is different. Makes life interesting. 
I do appreciate your advice. Thanks so much.
jd


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice work JD! Are you by chance knitting on the farthest needle from you? That will produce an inside out project too. As GAM says there is nothing worng with that on this partiucular project but I don't know how this would work on socks (ask WIHH).

I cast on the same way you do. I hold the yarn in my left hand and the needle in my right hand for the longtail cast on. When I knit I have my working yarn coming from my right needle and the stitches are moving from the left needls to the right.

When using DPN's I have my 3-4 neeldes and I'm working with the needle that if closest to me with all the other needles hanging on the back of the work (as it were).


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes when I'm knitting it's the needle farthest from me.
I just learned how to do the longtail cast on. I wrap the yarn around my left thumb, shove the needle in my right hand through the loop around my thumb, wrap yarn around needle, move needle back and off. Up til then I have the yarn looped around left finger & thumb, stick needle through loop pull off creating stitch on needle.
Now I think I'll try casting on and knitting on the outside with another set of dpns just to see the difference. 
jd


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I'm spinning up 4 oz of Blue Faced Leicester roving....not sure what I'm going to do with it though.... 

And the day before yesterday I wove some roving (Romney) and felted it into two potholders. They're kind of crude and not quite square, but I like them anyway and they're thick enough to work well.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I like those pot holders! Very nice 

JD if you are working on the needle farthest from you you are knitting inside out. As we have said that isn't a bad thing, especially not for this project. But down the line it might cause you problems. After you cast on use the needle that is closest to you rather than the one farthest. If it hard for you at first then begin as you have been and after a few rows turn the work right side out and then work on the needle nearest you. It may take some getting used to. Just remember that n matter which was you knit it your working yarn will always come from the right hand needle/stitch.

Shout if you get suck.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Here are the socks I am working on.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

You can do both socks at the same time? How smart! Of course I am awed by anyone who can knit socks of any kind. ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh please do not be awed at me. I am as slow as molasses in January and socks are really not that hard, or at least a basic pattern of socks are not hard.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Marci, you ARE awesome though.  
You are one of those rare people who can do almost anything and isn't afraid to try.
Do you still have that triangle loom?


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

GAM, you really don't know me. I am a BIG chicken!!  It is you people who have talked me into doing all sorts of things. 

The triangle loom was borrowed from a friend. I hope to have one some day. 

GAM, I wish I knitted as fast as you. I have several people who want socks and I need a couple more pairs just for me. No hot flashes here, but I get cold ones.  My sock wardrobe is limited. I had to buy a couple of pairs last year. I think I will do my next pair on larger needles.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Pretty socks! I'm always envious of those who make socks. I can, but don't like it, so I tend not to. I did just finish a hat last night and a little Bluebird for gifts.  I made a cardinal and goldfinch the other day, but those are already gone.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> GAM, you really don't know me. I am a BIG chicken!!  It is you people who have talked me into doing all sorts of things.
> 
> The triangle loom was borrowed from a friend. I hope to have one some day.
> 
> GAM, I wish I knitted as fast as you. I have several people who want socks and I need a couple more pairs just for me. No hot flashes here, but I get cold ones.  My sock wardrobe is limited. I had to buy a couple of pairs last year. I think I will do my next pair on larger needles.


marci i'm the same. i'm always waiting for the hot flashes, but ala, just opposite. have you checked your thyroid? how about your blood pressure? don't want to be indescret here but how about your weight? 
i have a couple pounds extra, very low BP and thyroid working slow too. 
got some iodized salt and seems to get a bit better. 
ut warm socks are nice too


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You all know how much I just _love _cables (dripping with sarcasm)

I just finished a pair of cabled mittens. I've added pics on my Ravelry projects.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoa, those mittens are just COATED with cables.
Lovely work, Cyndi!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

MLF those are gorgeous. I just had to have the pattern. Did you do yours on dpns?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

those mittens look toasty warm


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It is knitted with Cascade 220 and destined for my DIL.

Yup, coated with cables! I love the look of cables, just don't like the way they slow down my knitting. There is a lady in one of my knitting guilds that has shown me so many beautiful cables that she has done and she inspired me!

I'm even thinking about doing another cable design that I've lusted after for years on a pair of mittens. Now, if I can just find that particular knitting stitch book. (knitting & crochet bible) It isn't in the other two knit stitch books I have).

I've finished another pair of mittens today and have just cast on another pair ... both plain jane with an after thought thumb (no gusset).


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

In the last couple of days I've completed 3 sets of hats with matching scarves for my Little People. I want to make mittens to go with them after I finish 1 more set.


----------

